# funny two minute rant about the opera world



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

courtesy of David Hurwitz's new video series, which I've been following with a great deal of enjoyment over the past few weeks.

This is from his discussion/recommendation for Verdi's requiem (spoiler--he picks the shaw and the pappano), but the notable part is the first couple of minutes where he starts by talking about his reluctance to enter the thunderdome that is the opera opinion world. he had me in stitches.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

That _was_ charming.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

"So many people are just screaming lunatics." :lol: This was indeed amusing!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

An absolute delight.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

annaw said:


> *"So many people are just screaming lunatics." *:lol: This was indeed amusing!


Well from the tone of his review, it appears the old saying, 'It takes one to recognise one' might apply! :lol:


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Screaming lunatics? Have you been to an opera before?


----------

